# help with Neolamprologus brichardi and Julidochromis marlier



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

hey every one I'm new to these cichlids. had some cobalt blue cichlids in a 20 gal for 5-6 months and got hooked on them. i ended up moving back to BC so i gave them away. now i got a 33 gal and got 3 Neolamprologus brichardi and 3 Julidochromis marlier the pet store said they would be fine were both in the same tank at the store. as is the brichardi are chasing the marlier to the top of the tank. there is tones of caves but as soon as the brichardi see the marlier at the bottom they chase the to the top. should i look at taking the marlier out of the tank or should getting more fish fix that problem. the fish as still quite small just over an inch at the most. any help would be great.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

brichardi will kill off all tank mates and generally if two of them pair off they will kill the third

so yes you need to remove the juli


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok thanks wont take the pet stores advise as much now.

how do i know if the brichardi have paired up i know the one brichardi is getting bossed around a little the other 2 dont fight much with each other


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

then you probably have your answer


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brichardi do better alone in a tank. What are the dimensions of the 33G? I'd probably take back either the brichardi or the julidochromis.


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

ya im prob going to take the julies back or find some spare cash to get my 20 gal up and running and put them in it.

would the one brichardi do alright in a tank by its self?


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

what kind of rapport do you have with the local LFS? If you have someone to trade with Brichardi can help you out big time. They breed like rabbits! Their typically develop a colony type atmosphere depending on tank size. Occasionally their ends up an odd "man" out when pairs start to form.

I have actually had good lick with them in a 55, I had 5 breeding pairs along with a single Julie, 2 calvus and a yo yo loach. The other fish kept to themselves and at night kept the overbreeding in check, if you know what I mean.

Given the size of your current tank, the single pair would be good.


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

ya so they chased the smaller brichardi out of the tank just a little while ago. found him on the floor almost dead but i put him in a smaller 5 gal tank to see if he will live.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the one brichardi? i say keep the pair in there, let them breed


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

ya thats what im doing the guy that jumped out is in another tank


----------



## TanganyikaFreak73 (Apr 18, 2007)

I started with 5 brichardi in a 125g 6ft long tank tank with some 2 julies, 2 calvus, and 2 occies. The brichardi bread so much in such a short period of time they took the tank over  IME brichardi belong in a species tank.


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

hey one more question if i get 6 or so more brichardi would that have any probs with them fighting at all?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes they will often fight. They often whitle em selves down to one breeding group per rockpile if these are widely separated, in most tanks just one group of two or sometimes three live to breed.

Unless they are a settled closely related breeding group already in which case they may stay as a tribe and the dominant ones breed and all help raise the young. Or may fight down to a smaller breeding group. No way I know of knowing for sure.

Mixing two unrelated groups can work in big tanks as long as they each set up in widely separated rockpiles.

Just sometimes they manage to live as sub doms in smaller tanks, helping to bring up the young of the dominant group.


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

ya i decided to get rid of them. i want a tank thats has more variety. so i sold them today and got some other guys yet to learn there names  maybe when i get room to start up another tank ill do the brichardi there a pretty fish i like them very much


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep if you want variety in a 33g long term you are going to have to select cichlids carefully. Far to many of em will not mix well in a 33g. To have much long term success you need to know what you are buying and plan the tank stocking.


----------



## derrick719 (Jan 28, 2010)

ya i went with the pet store recommendations i am planning on getting a bigger tank once i can afford to. ya they have tones of hiding places there doing quite well so far even the pleco has come out from hiding behind the heater


----------

